# V8 powered hot sauce!!!



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

The best hot sauces are made at home. This ones quick and easy and tastes a lot better than anything you can buy at the store.

2 fresh hot peppers. I use habaneros.
1 1/2 cup V8 juice
1 medium carrot, peeled and sliced
2 tablespoons kosher salt

In a food processor, puree the peppers and carrot, then add remaining ingredients until the whole thing is liquid.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Sounds excellent. How do you store/bottle it?

It would be nice to find a vessel that dispenses like hot sauce: shake on.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I've been keeping it in the fridge in small 4"x4"x4" pans at work, and a glass jar in the cabinet at home. 

Those little commercial hot sauce bottles annoy me. A drop a shake doesn't do it for me, I like lots of heat. Its much easier to just scoop the stuff on your food, or better yet, dip whatever your eating into a jar of lava. :evil:


----------

